
Ask HN: How to find a marketing/sales partner?  - Goopplesoft
I&#x27;ve been running out of time developing since I&#x27;ve been doing a lot of marketing&#x2F;sales type things. Seems like a very inefficient use of my skills. Any tips on how to find a marketing&#x2F;sales partner&#x2F;pair? Are you a marketing&#x2F;sales guru looking to pair up with a developer in software type sales, drop me a line in my profile (note I&#x27;m not interested in building major corporation but rather self-viable income).
======
samsheen
It really depends on what you are building. If your domain is say Retail, then
you should try and find someone with that domain expertise. I am of course
assuming that you are a techie and do not have much experience in that domain.

One source of such partnerships that people often overlook are - current
customers. If you have a customer who is really passionate about the project,
there is a chance he might be interested in working on it with you.

------
sideproject
Though it might not fit your requirements, can I suggest SideProjectors
(disclaimer, I maintain the site)? It's a market place for side projects and
several developers have used a site to find a co-founder/collaborator.

[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

It's an incredibly difficult thing to find a right partnership though whether
it's a marketing person, tech co-founder etc.

------
radkiddo
I'm looking for one myself as well :) Seems to be a rare species
(marketing/sales guru willing to partner early)

~~~
gk1
Hey I do marketing consulting but am currently open to partnering up with
someone as "the marketing guy." I'm curious about ApBox -- looks like an idea
with legs. I couldn't find your contact info, so shoot me an email if you want
to chat!

------
januaryjin
You might want to consider looking at Linkedin, or the best way is to check
within your network first.

------
cl3m
Same here. Especially for ios apps :-)

